
Location Will Connect Us - harscoat
http://gigaom.com/2010/12/27/how-location-will-define-our-digital-experiences-interview-with-foursquare-co-founder-dennis-crowley/
======
mathgladiator
Location will also make it easy for criminals to find out where we are and are
not.

